

Ask PG: Hardware-Software Hybrid Stratup - saurabhpalan

Internet of Things is changing the way we categorize startups. Its bridging the gap between Hardware and Software and more and more new companies are trying to work on the eco-system, then focusing only on the Hardware or software. What has been YC's experience and willingness to incubate startups working in that space.<p>Also does YC give more cash and time to startups building hardware.
======
OafTobark
YC accepted the guys who did the Pebble watch back when it was the InPulse for
Blackberry.

There are also hardware specific incubators and accelerators. Most hardware
base startups will have some software component

------
thechut
saurabhpalan, what are your thoughts on the internet of things?

~~~
saurabhpalan
Internet of Things is inevitable. Its a human tendency to try to connect with
everything around them. It started with telephones and then emails, mobile
phones, social networks...now that we have established a means of
communication between at least half of the worlds population, via one of the
above mentioned technology, its time to start connecting our house, cars and
even pets.

I think there is going to be a Pandora (ref to movie Avatar) like reality
where everything is connected, but in case of humans the 'Eywa' will be
'Internet'.

